# How tall is your German Shepherd?



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Please post height at withers (shoulders), and male or female. I need to measure mine again.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

past & present, adult heights

Gia - F - 27”
Coda - F - 26”
Tilden - M - 24”
Keystone - M - 22.5” (updated Keystone is gsd x mal x cattle dog)


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I didn’t measure past dogs. But my female is 21”, male is almost 27” and my last male was 29-30”. He was big.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheba stands a ridiculously-tall 29-1/4" at the withers, has an enormous 35" chest circumference and measures 21" around the neck. And she is _STILL_ growing! Sheba has had 12 Panosteitis flare-ups to date. (is currently almost 22 months) Here she is at just 10 and 14 months:

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## marcusperony (Jun 1, 2019)

My dizzy is a female and she is 26"


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Ryka is female and measures 26" at the shoulder, as is just over 2 years old now.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Shelby is right at 22" she was 47lbs when she got weighed before being spayed. Probably about 50lbs at a healthy weight. Lots of people ask how old she is and can't believe she's 4. Honestly would love any future GSDs to be closer to her size. Nice having a dog you can pick up if needed.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Kazel said:


> ... Honestly would love any future GSDs to be closer to her size. Nice having a dog you can pick up if needed.


Yes, this! As our Sheba is _still_ growing at almost 22 months, she is now too large for either of us to be able to pick her up. We won't even know her exact weight until the next vet trip, as we can no longer weigh her on the bathroom scales. 

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I would be curious to see if the dogs were intact or not, and if neutered, at what age.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I would be curious to see if the dogs were intact or not, and if neutered, at what age.


Good question...
Interestingly both of my males were early neuters and neither turned out tall and leggy. Both have rather “feminine” heads tho and Tilden is a bit narrow in the chest.



Fodder said:


> past & present, adult heights
> 
> Gia - F - 27”
> Coda - F - 26”
> ...


Gia spayed at approx 10 months,
Coda spayed at approx a year,
Tilden neutered at 10 months,
Keystone neutered at just under 8 months.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My female was a ped spay, 21” but her legs are long for her size. She is tiny. My male is intact, and my very tall male I lost 3 years ago was neutered by a rescue before I got him at around age 6. He was large and solid. For some reason, I never measured any dogs before that.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Zage (F) is roughly 22" and always hovers around 50lbs. 

I was told she was spayed around 8 months, but she's not overly leggy. Definitely a more petite female (I often get asked how old my "puppy" is), but I like her size. I call her my "travel size" GSD when met with incredulity at her non-largeness.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Rio will be a year old in a couple weeks, he is 25” tall and is around 75 pounds. He is intact. His dam and sire were around the same size so I don’t expect him to get much bigger!


----------



## germanshepowner (Oct 26, 2018)

Our new 9 month old girl is 26” at the shoulders. Just wish she wasn’t so thin looking! People ask if I feed her. Ugh. She’s very tall and gangly


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

My intact boy, soon to be 8, is 26.5.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Never thought to measure my guy. He's 2.5 years old, approx. 26.5" at the withers, 82lbs and intact.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max -Asl-26.5 inches at the wither and 83lbs he was neuter at two and is now 4 1/2 years old. Luna -wgsl-24.5 inches at the wither 64lbs and two years old will be three at the end of August -now intact. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I should have asked which lines the dog are, too. Aren’t ASL tallest and WL shortest?


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

My Rio is a equal mix of WGSL and working lines. If that is helpful, and I’m not sure how much more he will grow.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Generally asl can be taller lighter bone but size varies. I have seen some really tall working lines. My working line - ddr - a little bit shorter with shorter neck or just different neck set with a very large head and bulkier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

Shasta is 75% show, and 25% working. Getting lazier as we grow up....... 17 months old.

25" and 60ish pounds. Raw fed from puppy hood, and intact. Always lean and eats like a horse. Actually, I think a horse eats less.......


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I should have asked which lines the dog are, too. Aren’t ASL tallest and WL shortest?


I think they have been cracking down on height for the West German showlines. I have been hearing about some pretty small dogs.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I think they have been cracking down on height for the West German showlines. I have been hearing about some pretty small dogs.


I remember some very tall ASLs at a dog show, but the WGSLs were about average height. It was a few years ago.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I remember some very tall ASLs at a dog show, but the WGSLs were about average height. It was a few years ago.


Your favorite red head begs to differ.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I think they have been cracking down on height for the West German showlines. I have been hearing about some pretty small dogs.


 can’t say I’m mad. My cousins had a WGSL import (2007) who was 30”. Beautiful dog, great temperament, but absurdly large. Several adults could fit in his crate.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Fodder said:


> can’t say I’m mad. My cousins had a WGSL import (2007) who was 30”. Beautiful dog, great temperament, but absurdly large. Several adults could fit in his crate.


My WGSL is about that size. He is the kind of dog that would fit in with most families. Nice dog. His nickname is Lurch.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> My WGSL is about that size. He is the kind of dog that would fit in with most families. Nice dog. His nickname is Lurch.


Nuts, 100lbs?
...and yes, Mambo was an excellent family dog. Active household, tons of new ppl and kids all ages in and out all the time. Nice off switch too.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Your favorite red head begs to differ.


0 What can I say? Some boys gotta grow big.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My very tall and solid pet line rescue didn’t weigh all that much. He was usually right around 85. Some of those big dogs are big boned too, which weighs more.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Areli, working line, 5yrs old certified SAR dog for trailing, HRD (land and water) and evidence (includes GSR) , 26.75" and 97lbs last vet weight.. Lean, athletic, and pulls like a freight train Trailing.

Hokhmah, working line, 9mos old SAR in training for trailing, HRD land and water and evidence (includes GSR) is 24.75" and last weighed (2wks ago) was 68lbs. She is fine boned and seems Itty-bitty compared to Areli, but lightning fast and drives through the roof.

Akivah is GSD /malamute mix, 5yrs old, SAR trailing, HRD land and water certified, 26.75" and 92lbs.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Gussy (female), 22.5", 60 lbs


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

wolfebergk9 said:


> Gussy (female), 22.5", 60 lbs


that’s what i’m talking about!!!! lovely dog.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bud was WL, about 27" and a lean 95lbs. Intact and built like a tank
Lex was WL 26" and around 70lbs. Spayed at 11 months and leggy
Sabs was presumed ASL pet stock, 28" and 82lbs lean. Spayed at 3 years old and heavy boned, solid girl.
Shadow is presumed ASL pet stock, 23" and around 50lbs normally. Intact and has a pretty solid build for a little girl.

Sabs and Shadow both came from less then ethical breeders and a majority of the BYB's in the area used ASL dogs. Shadows breeder had a very pretty registered WGWL on the property that was returned to her breeder after the dogs were seized so all things are possible.


----------



## wm97 (Dec 13, 2018)

29.5", 110 pounds, 14 month old male.
Still growing.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I can’t imagine the females wgsl getting any smaller from what I have seen. I sure hope they don’t shrink them that would be a “big” mistake. 

My working line was 90lbs and two years old with a gradual climb. Anything Over 95lbs he was getting heavy. I think his head weighed the most.


----------



## Woodzy435 (Jun 24, 2020)

My gsd is 28inches


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Lili Marlene - most likely ASL lines, 26". She was a difficult keeper, and never weighed more than about 70 - 72 lbs. I don't know when she was spayed.
Tasha - BYB - but not ASL lines - 24", 75 lbs. Spayed at 1 year.
Ranger - BYB, resembled old ASL lines before they got so angulated - 25.5", 80 lbs. Neutered at 3 yrs.
Star of Hope - WGSL x ASL - 25", 70 lbs. Spayed at 2
Eska - working lines - 23", intact, 60 lbs.

The first three dogs on the list were all rescues.


----------

